# I'm no photographer but



## smoky10 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm no photographer but I'm getting a little better at it. I quit posting pictures because they were so blurry and out of focus that I couldn't tell anything about the pens in the pictures. Recently I bought a new camera and yesterday I built a light tent and have been practicing all day. The picture below is not perfect but my photography is getting better.


----------



## txbob (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice work!!
txbob


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks good.  You can turn the pen (or the camera) so it fills the frame diagonally, then crop if necessary to really show off that pen.


----------



## melogic (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks good Tom! I agree with Stan also. I too have been practicing with the new camera and light tent. This is as hard as turning pens sometimes I think.


----------



## DFM (Sep 4, 2006)

Get closer!  You are taking too much background in your photo.  What is the subject of your picture - the background or the pen?  otherwise great exposure.


----------



## smoky10 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've got a lot of work to do on it but I'm getting there.DFM, you're right I could be a little closer.
 Mark I'll see you in about a month at the apple festival. You are going to be there aren't you?


----------



## smoky10 (Sep 4, 2006)

I will try things that others suggest. Heres proof. [] Thanks guys


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 4, 2006)

THAT is a good photo of a really nice pen (though I'd have preferred it in a Rhodium finish- ie, neutral-- to emphasize the colors, as the yellow of the gold kinda fights the vibrancy of the colors). 


But still-- very nice craftmanship and photography. I'm just now getting the hang of the photo stuff too. Here is my slightly less colorful Gent and most recent, and best, photograph yet (nicest photo of my nicest pen, God was with me on this one I assure you).


----------

